# Delta-Rockwell 28-300 14" bandsaw problem



## Workboat (Jan 8, 2009)

Folks, I've got a variable speed wood/metal D/R 14" band saw and the shifting mechanism will not work. When it is set to connect to the reduction gearbox for metal cutting it appears to not be engaged. The shifter was very frozen up and I have freed it but it doesn't seem to connect. Anybody else have any experience like this? Thanks, 

Workboat


----------



## xairdale (May 18, 2009)

*Model 28-300*

There are 4 clutch dogs that have to interlock, the drive should clutch in if you press in on the handle while turning the drive pulley a maximum of 90 degrees. I had the same problem and finally was able to get the durn thing to lock in.


----------



## xairdale (May 18, 2009)

Oh, by the way the shifter only engages/disengages the wood cutting drive.


----------



## j_goff (Jan 12, 2011)

*28-300 Rockwell Bandsaw- Frozen shaft*

I received the bandsaw with the shaft frozen. When it released, two pins sheared. These pins held two chucks in place that engauged high and low gear. Pull the shaft out and lube. Then replace the pins. Be sure to tighten the end collet or it will slip out of gear while running.


----------

